# Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra..Erfahrungen



## kohlie0611 (3. März 2007)

Hallo,kenn hier eventuell jemand die Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra,bzw. hatt hie jemand schonmal positive oder eher negative Erfahrungen mit der Schnur gemacht?
MfG. Carsten....#h


----------



## reuse (3. März 2007)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra..Erfahrungen*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Hallo,kenn hier eventuell jemand die Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra,bzw. hatt hie jemand schonmal positive oder eher negative Erfahrungen mit der Schnur gemacht?
> MfG. Carsten....#h


 
Hey, bin nur eben kurz da. Habe ich seit langem in Gebrauch. Kann nur sagen, daß ich zufrieden bin. Fast keine Dehnung >> absolutes Seil. Läßt sich gut knoten und ist gut abriebfest. Echte Alternative zur Geflochtenen. Tragfähigkeiten sind aber zu hoch angegeben. Als in allem eine gute Schnur für verschiedene Anwendungsbereiche. Gut zum Spinnangeln mit etwas weicherer Rute und guter Bremse zum Beispiel.
Gruß Axel


----------



## kohlie0611 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra..Erfahrungen*

@Axel
Danke für die hilfreiche Info#6


----------



## Hechtchris (4. März 2007)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra..Erfahrungen*



reuse schrieb:


> Hey, bin nur eben kurz da. Habe ich seit langem in Gebrauch. Kann nur sagen, daß ich zufrieden bin. Fast keine Dehnung >> absolutes Seil. Läßt sich gut knoten und ist gut abriebfest. Echte Alternative zur Geflochtenen. Tragfähigkeiten sind aber zu hoch angegeben. Als in allem eine gute Schnur für verschiedene Anwendungsbereiche. Gut zum Spinnangeln mit etwas weicherer Rute und guter Bremse zum Beispiel.
> Gruß Axel



Kann man nur bestätigen habe die schnur auch auf 2 meiner Rollen und bin absolut zufrieden !


----------



## kohlie0611 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra..Erfahrungen*

Auch dir vielen dank Hechtchris!!
Ich hab die Schnur in nem kürtzlich erhaltenem Katalog gesehen und konnte es erst gar nicht glauben....ne 18ner Mono mit 5,8 kg Tragkraft..unglaublich aber wahr...die kann ich gut für die jagd auf Barsch und Zander verwenden#6


----------



## Hechtchris (5. März 2007)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra..Erfahrungen*

Nein warte mal das mit der tragkraft ist sagen wir mal "unrealistisch" die hat unmöglich 5,4 kg halt soviel wie die anderen hersteller mit dem durchmesser haben !

Ansonsten ist die angelschnurr echt toll !

0,18 is eher was für forelle ! und barsch !

ab 0,25 würd ich erst auf zander gehen !


zum gufi fischen lieber ne geflochtene wobbler geht auch noch mit mono !


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. März 2007)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra..Erfahrungen*

Ich habe die 22er und die 28er und bin zufrieden. Zum Thema Tragkraft ist alles gesagt.

PS: OOOOPS! Kleine Korrektur: Ich habe die Sensation in den angegebenen Größen. Und die Sensithin Ultra in 25, 30 und 35. Über die ich aber auch nichts Schlechtes sagen kann, jedenfalls bis zur 30er, danach: siehe unten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra..Erfahrungen*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Hallo,kenn hier eventuell jemand die Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra,bzw. hatt hie jemand schonmal positive oder eher negative Erfahrungen mit der Schnur gemacht?
> MfG. Carsten....#h


Ich fand die Schnur sehr gut, fischt sich auch ganz ordentlich, die neue Sensation ist aber z.B. harmonischer, die Sensithin Ultra ist nur bis 0.25mm =0.285mm real noch gut auf der Rolle (~5cm Spule) zu bändigen, wohlgesittet auf der Spule ist aber was anders. |rolleyes 

Großer Knackpunkt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes: Die Schnur geht ohne Vorwarnung (wie Verschleißrauhigkeit oder sowas) bei hohen Lastspitzen gerne mal auseinander, weitaus eher als eine Steelpower, Stroft, Supertouch, Triton etc. , die Schockfestigkeit ist mal wieder bei einer Berkley-Schnur nicht so gut.
Wenn man das weiß, kann man etwas mehr aufpassen, für Blinkerweitwurfrekorde ist sie aber einfach nicht geeignet, der kleinste Wurffehler/Ausrutscher oder eben wirklich Volldampf :g an einer 3m+ Rute - und der Blinker (so ab 18g) fliegt alleine in die Erdumlaufbahn. |rolleyes

Die Tragkraftangaben der Schnur haben sie aber auch wieder vom Markt in die Sonderpostenregale gedrängt, wegen Falschauszeichnung sozusagen, sollte man bei den Angeboten auch wissen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. März 2007)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra..Erfahrungen*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich fand die Schnur sehr gut, fischt sich auch ganz ordentlich, die neue Sensation ist aber z.B. harmonischer, die Sensithin Ultra ist nur bis 0.25mm =0.285mm real noch gut auf der Rolle (~5cm Spule) zu bändigen, wohlgesittet auf der Spule ist aber was anders. |rolleyes



Die 30er finde ich auch noch gut zu handhaben, aber für die 35er würde ich Dein Urteil teilen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra..Erfahrungen*

Ich bin halt von den grünen Triton/Topic und Supertouch verwöhnt, die sind sehr nett auf der Spule und sozusagen "hazard-free" 

(und z.B. ein wirklicher Tipp für Wurfanfänger #6)


----------



## kohlie0611 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra..Erfahrungen*

Ich hab mir jetzt 150 Meter Fluoro si 2 von ??Powerline?? geordert in o,23 mit „angeblich“ 4,8 kg Tk,scheint mir auch eher realistisch zu sein,man hört ja leider öfters mal das bei Berkley die Tragkraft,bzw Durchmesserangaben nicht so genau stimmen…wär ja auch `n Ding gewesen bei 0,18 mm 5,8 kg Tragkraft…schon fast ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra..Erfahrungen*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> wär ja auch `n Ding gewesen bei 0,18 mm 5,8 kg Tragkraft…schon fast ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau


Die Schnur wurde doch mal genau getestet von Angeltreff, im Rahmen des 0,20mm Mono-Vergleiches (incl. Stroft GTM 0,20 => 0,22mm). Die Sensithin war aber 0,23mm dick und immerhin mit 4,2kg die stärkste aller getesteten Schnüre, mit der größten Dicken- und Tragkraftnegativabweichung. Muß mal eben schauen ...

Da isser: http://www.angeltreff.org/pdf/schnurtest.pdf

Die 0.20 ist damit +16% 0,23mm, die 0.25 ist 0.285mm, die 0.30 ist 0.34mm (eigene Messung). Die Tragkraft aber um gut 40% zu hoch, also real nur etwa die Hälfte. Immer noch verbleibt da rabiat viel Tragkraft.


----------

